# Magnets and your Kindle.



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Most people know that getting magnets near hard drives is a BIG no-no, because you can end up losing your data that way. 

Does anyone know if this applies to the Kindle? Say if I get a purse with a magnetic closure, or something similar like that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hard drives are magnetic media.... The Kindle's internal storage, and SD cards, are not magnetic media. A magnetic closure will not affect them.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ahh, so the Kindle has flash memory instead of magnetic memory. Very interesting. I was unsure


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad to know that Pidgeon, but I promise not to put my kindle on the refrig with magnets


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not an electrical expert, nor do I play one on TV, but my recollection from college physics class is that electricity and magnetism are closely related.  Since Kindle uses electricity, I think there is a bit of care warranted.  I wouldn't put my kindle in the vicinity of any really strong magnet.  But I don't think the magnets generally on purses and such are likely to be a problem.  In fact for the last two days I've been using a purse that has a magnetic closure with no ill effects.

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was worried for a second! I thought someone's kindle got close to a strong magnet and things went bad. This good info to know


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As always, Verena knows of what she speaks!  I was worried when I first started using a purse with a magnetic closure with my Palm T/X, but carried it for months with no ill effects.  I haven't even thought about it with my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we learn through experience....  

My husband (who has a degree in physics, mind you) was at a trade show a few years ago.... Kept having a problem with his hotel room door key.... Kept getting de-magnetized.... After the third time he realized that he was putting it in the same shirt pocket that he put his magnetic name tag on....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yes, we learn through experience....
> 
> My husband (who has a degree in physics, mind you) was at a trade show a few years ago.... Kept having a problem with his hotel room door key.... Kept getting de-magnetized.... After the third time he realized that he was putting it in the same shirt pocket that he put his magnetic name tag on....


I'll keep that in mind when I wear scrubs and a magnet nametag


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, okay. Phew! I was wondering about this myself, since I've got a purse with magnetic closure. That's good to know.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't worry. I can't think of anything that would be in a Kindle that a clasp magnet would have an effect on.

Of course, if cars and bicycles tend to swerve towards you when you are carrying the purse, I might want to reconsider my opinion.  

Mike


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

At the same time you need to realise that E-Ink is magnetic based.  The ink is magnatised and that is how the images are formed.  so you may want to keep magnets away from the screen.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I heard that the Kindle was originally supposed to have a magnetic cover, but they had to scrap the idea because the magnets messed with the Whispernet antenna.  I don't know if that's just an apocryphal story to explain why the cover we all got is subpar or not, but either way I wouldn't worry about purse magnets.  As Anju says, just don't try to make it stick on the refrigerator and you should be ok


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know if this is the same kind of thing, but I've been warned not to keep hotel keycards next to my cellphone (or the keycards won't work).  I wonder if that also means if I should keep keycards away from Kris Kindle (and maybe cellphones away from Kris Kindle)!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a magnetic personality and my Kindle works fine.

JK

Personally, I'd not want to expose my Kindle to a highly magnetic field.  Why risk it if it can be avoided?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> At the same time you need to realise that E-Ink is magnetic based. The ink is magnatised and that is how the images are formed. so you may want to keep magnets away from the screen.


The e-Ink is based on electric field effects, not magnetism. Over on the MobileRead forums, there are people who have put magnets directly on the screen with no effect.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My Kindle cover has a magnetic closure and two magnetic snaps on the easel back.  I think that's a pretty good indication that it's okay.  I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember wondering about that when I had my K in my coat pocket and was in one of those stores where they used the big magnet under the counter to demagnetize the security device.  Probably should keep your purse off the counter


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I have a magnetic personality and my Kindle works fine.


LOL - Good one, Vampy


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you.  corney but true


----------

